
Ask HN: Let's save some bandwidth (autoplay video) - ankit84
Dear Web,<p>Let&#x27;s not auto-play videos in mute. No one cares, no one bothers. Saving bandwidth is a first gesture of saving resources (cpu&#x2F;power&#x2F;memory&#x2F;mobile-data&#x2F;bandwidth).
======
pwg
Firefox:

about:config

media.autoplay.enabled

All my devices have this set to false.

~~~
smt88
This doesn't work on most sites for me :( Nothing seems to be a silver bullet.

------
slater
But but... MAH USER RETENTION!! </marketing drone>

~~~
smt88
It's about ads, not users. Video impressions are way better sources of
revenue, and autoplay beefs up the view count artificially.

